# Frame build



## Denray (Sep 14, 2010)

Somebody put up a post here on how to build these PVC frames a while back. Made one for a new boat and it seems to work very well. Cost around $275 to build. 
Photos from Jan 1-18.


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

I like the DIY nature. Don't see why it wouldn't be up for mellow trips. 

For a similar price I might consider a more robust solution like oar saddles 
https://pristineventures.com/products/the-oar-saddle-wilderness-rowing-kit/

But ya can't build one of those at the putin 4 states away after you forgot your frame. 

how has it held up? what have you run with it?


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

I will say that I am a bit jealous that I never thunked that one up. Actually has a good look to it if i do say. Also you can put a couple angles, glue, and saw in the repair kit and repair a frame on the go. 

Nice..


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

At first glance of the frame, I thought generic pvc thin wall 40/80 tops.

The pvc on this frame is also used in pump rooms and pools for chemicals and the like.

It is insanely thick walled and strong pipe, the fittings are deep and hold very well

It’s not light, and honestly it’s a rowers frame, looks simple, but strong. A full frame like this would weigh a lot in my opinion.

I like it, I think it’s very Cuban, very street.


----------



## Denray (Sep 14, 2010)

That somebody said they ran lots of 4's and 5's and it held up.
Seems fine the 8 or so times I've been out with this one. 
Not made for luggage, just for the rower. Most rafts don't come with more than 4 dedicated frame attachment points, which are positioned for the larger frames, so you need to add two D's.


----------



## Denray (Sep 14, 2010)

There's a length of muffler pipe within the tube below the seat. Even though schd 80 it would otherwise bend too much.
Nice that it can be left outside and won't rust and tends not to scratch stuff that it slides by. Probably doesn't like to live in the sun all the time.
That feller used one for 25+ years, so will probably outlast me.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

So my first impression was, " Is he fuckin nuts?" Then Bob pointed out what you used for pipe, then I remembered that I have personally built a frame out of bamboo laminate flooring (it worked to, got down the North platte in one piece), so now I'm sayin, that's pretty cool man! And tell The Man to piss of, for me to, while you're at it!


----------



## Denray (Sep 14, 2010)

*I've been fibbing a little*

I don't think anybody else has tried this. Everyone is ascaird, I suppose.
I had been out of rafting for a couple of years back in 80 due to a back injury. Had to get me a job wearing a tie. I know, bitchen right. Anyway I got a transfer to Eureka, CA because my back was getting better and I knew there were a lot of rivers up here. I was walking thru a Pay n Pac store and I saw those curved PVC fittings and it all came together for me like a perfect pipe dream. Ha, not many of those come true. Turns out 45's are more adjustable for the foot brace, but I used the curved ones on my class 5 bashing bucket boat and they fit prefectly.

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f15/pvc-frame-33709.html


----------



## Denray (Sep 14, 2010)

*Broke one time for good reason*

I broke my first frame one time, back in 83 or so, when I was doing the south fork of the Smith out of Crescent City. Probably my 40th time down it, or so. At the end of the gorge there is an overhanging wall that the river slams into then makes a left turn. There was a seam in front of the wall, 5' out or so. Pretty high water. Seam got me. Pulled my boat down like a piece of toast. Completely below water. Heard some ugly noises going on as I and two crew were getting out of the sorta micro eddy in front of the wall. Boat came up upside down then it got sucked down again like toast, out of site. F me lets get the hell out of the water. I think one of the thol pins hooked on a rock down there. When the PVC gets ultra torqued it busts with sharp edges. It's an easy fix with couplings etc. and you are back in business. Only time I've ever had a problem. A metal one probably would have twisted.
I've made 4 of them all together. The orange boat is my son's. We whip our boats occasionally and load them up occasionally. 
Oh, and a few minutes after we got out of the water a second boat came thru with 4 ladies paddling. Pretty much same kind of thing happened except that one of them was under for at least a minute. Thought she was a gonner. She popped up and was in lala land for a while, but made it. What a day! 
I did a lot of class 5 stuff in the bucket boat back then. I've calmed down a bit in my old age, ha.


----------

